# AWESOME haunt music



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I just picked up gathering of darkness & Hallos' eve VERY good,got hallos from CDBaby on mp3 download.Thanks-the others look good too !


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Gathering of Darkness is good. Alot like midnight syndicate but a little softer and maybe even a little spookier. I like it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is another good one thru CDBaby;Dark Halls-Spectre
CD Baby: SCEPTRE: Dark Halls
(not trying to thread jack,but gotta share..  )


----------



## Teknogothraver (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks man I like that!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

here is another couple of great cd's By Sabbat Noir,I won them on EBay for $3. apiece & seller only charged $3.50 shipping instead of $3.oo per,can't beat that deal !!
Halloween Music
EBay seller - eBay Seller: nuada40: Music items on eBay.com


----------



## grump010 (Jun 13, 2008)

As this is my first post I couldn't put a link in, please see next post.
grump


----------



## grump010 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a link to a place I purchase Cd's, very reasonably priced with quick shipping. Oh Ya I'm not affiliated in any way, just a happy customer.
Howling Fun Games | Board Games, Card Games, and Music For Less
Send a quick email if you decide to order and he typically ships same day.

Grump


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Still waiting on my Gathering of Darkness cd. I ordered it on the 29th of August, so it should be here any day now. I listened to the samples and I really liked what I heard. I can't remember where I heard about it though. I thought it was here, but I see your post came after my order.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Savage Night said:


> Still waiting on my Gathering of Darkness cd. I ordered it on the 29th of August, so it should be here any day now. I listened to the samples and I really liked what I heard. I can't remember where I heard about it though. I thought it was here, but I see your post came after my order.


That's a little long of time, i had ordered cd with a mask they had to make 
& they both arrived in 2 1/2 weeks,which i thought would be longer.
They are pretty busy with orders & on EBay with sales that are good,
may need to give them an email "goose".You won't regret it. The other 2 
Spectre-Dark halls & IN A WORLD Hallowo's Eve are worth buying.
I have been listening to all 3 constantly, just really well done stuff. !!


----------

